# Laurens County--Any Rain??



## muzzy17is (Nov 20, 2005)

Has there been any rain in Laurens county around hwy 46 cedar grove area. Last time I was up it was hot and dry. How is the activity.


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 21, 2005)

It has rained off & on most of the night and will continue to rain most of the day.

Saturday i saw three different fawns road killed on SR 46 between Jim Bobs & Soperton........motherless fawns wandering around  are a good sign that breeding is underway.


----------

